# Offset on 45* and 60* blades.



## jasonsmith (Mar 30, 2011)

I've got a GCC Expert 24. With clean cut 60* and 45* blades. What should the offset be for these blades? I had looking around and saw different recommendations.


----------



## jfish (Feb 26, 2010)

On my Roland 24 its 0.250 for both I believe?


----------



## fedoraoriginali (Aug 30, 2010)

With a Roland it is .25 for 45 degree blade and .50 for 60 degree.


----------



## jasonsmith (Mar 30, 2011)

Weird thing is it didn't cut right at .5 with a 60* blade. It cut better at .25. Which is the setting I believe they had setup for the 45* blade.


----------



## thutch15 (Sep 8, 2008)

What actually does the offset adjustment do? I have never changed mine on my Roland.


----------



## ChefScott (Nov 25, 2011)

Offset is the distance between the center of the blade and the tip of the blade. When the offset is wrong cuts do not meet at the start and end points, and square edges end up curved. Here is a picture to help out.


----------



## fedoraoriginali (Aug 30, 2010)

thutch15 said:


> What actually does the offset adjustment do? I have never changed mine on my Roland.


Here is a visual explanation

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ne71aXXp4BY[/media]

@ Jasonaudio

This may depend on the material or what you are cutting. I cut Sticky Flock with a 60 deg blade with .50 offset. I have also cut successfully sign vinyl with a 60 at .25 as when I changed blades from a 45 deg. I forgot to change the offset.


----------



## Nick Horvath (Feb 26, 2010)

jasonsmith said:


> I've got a GCC Expert 24. With clean cut 60* and 45* blades. What should the offset be for these blades? I had looking around and saw different recommendations.


Clean Cut blades have the recommended offset settings on the cases. As stated though, generally a 45 deg blade is .250 and a 60 deg blade is .5


----------



## jasonsmith (Mar 30, 2011)

Nick Horvath said:


> Clean Cut blades have the recommended offset settings on the cases. As stated though, generally a 45 deg blade is .250 and a 60 deg blade is .5


The cases that I got didn't have the offset on it.

The strange thing is it doesn't cut right at .5 with a 60 deg blade.

I've just been cutting sign vinyl thus far with the 60 deg blade.


----------



## fedoraoriginali (Aug 30, 2010)

jasonsmith said:


> The cases that I got didn't have the offset on it.


I haven't got the offset recommendations on my CleanCut blade cases either.
If someone does, can they post the recommendations here please?


----------



## jasonsmith (Mar 30, 2011)

I like the 60 degree blade better. It doesn't leave little nick marks at all of the corners like with the 45 degree blade.


----------



## DecalAvenue (Sep 4, 2014)

I been having the same problem. maybe the offset? or maybe the actually design? Now I have a cheap cutter so maybe is that too and the blade holder looks bend.

cuting with 45 at 25 offset


----------



## Blue92 (Oct 8, 2010)

It does appear that the blade holder is not straight. That could be the cause of your problems.


----------

